# Winter Build - Niner Air 9 Carbon SS



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

OK. After lurking around here, the Niner forum, and all over the web, I'm pulling the trigger on a uber-light SS build. With the arrival of my annual bonus, I ordered a bunch of parts today. The frame and fork is due in next Wednesday. I was lucky to find the Carbon fork in Vanna from JensonUSA. Nobody else had one.

1. Niner Air 9 Carbon in Vanna White and RDO rigid carbon fork with 15mm Maxle.
2. Custom Stans Arch rims with DT-Swiss hubs (15mm front / SS Rear / Centerlock)
3. Niner RDO Carbon Post and Bars w/Ergon GA1-S Grips
4. TruVativ Stylo 1.1 GXP cranks with 32T ring and BB.
5. Thomson X4 Mountain 70mm stem.
6. WTB Devo SLT Ti Saddle.
7. Nobby Nic's in 29x2.25 running tubeless.
8. Assorted Niner Cogs (16T, 18T, 20T)
9. Shimano XTR M985 Brakes w/ Front 180 / Rear 160 Icetech Centerlock rotors.
10. SRAM PC-991 Chain.
11. Dark Cycles Arachnid Platform Pedals for ripping / XTR pedals for racing.

Right now the weight of the bike on paper is just a hair under 17.8 pounds and I still have room to work with the cranks. For some reason I just can't seem to make myself drop $400+ for 180grams on carbon cranks. 

I can't wait for this machine to start arriving. Hopefully I'll get it built in time for a Christmas day ride.

First SS, First Niner, First Carbon Bike, First Rigid Fork in Years, First Bike under 25lbs. This thing is going to be fun.....!


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome build specs.


----------



## Just1Gear (Jan 14, 2011)

Sounds sweeet! Can't wait for pics/updates!!


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Excellent. Would there be some weight lost by going with a SRAM X7, X9 or X0 crank set and using a HBC spiderless chainring?


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> $400+ for 180grams on carbon cranks.


Sounds great but say what?^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Probably should have been clearer.*

What I meant to say and didn't do a very good job of is that my current crank selection, the TruVativ Stylo 1.1 GXP are supposed to weigh about 875 grams with 32T ring, BB, and bash guard which I am paying $100 for. If I pull the bash guard I can get it to 805. There are other options out there such as the SRAM X.0 that are listed at a weight of 695 grams but cost freaking $444.00! Even though I'm spending some serious coin on this build and a couple of my buddies are saying, why go cheapo on the cranks? I can't make myself pay $344 for the 180 grams difference. This thing is already lighter than anything I've ever seen in person, let alone ridden!


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

FWIW XT hollowtech II cranks w/ a single ring and bb weigh 730g, You can usually find those or SLX for a good price if you look (last time I bought a pair was under $100 w/o rings).
Last crank I bought was a Raceface Evolve. With a HBC 33t and bb it weighed about 780g.


----------



## sparkie (Oct 7, 2006)

You should've checked EBay. I sold my new XO cranks for $250. I still have a new 32t HBC ring in red if interested.


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

SRAM X7 with HBC Spiderless is ~750g with GXP BB.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Used XTR M960 on ebay for less than $150. Modded/ceramic coated by Crazy8 for another $150. Weight right at 600g w/ XT bb, HBC 32t ring. Crank arms alone are 466g!


----------



## 2Slo4U (Jan 12, 2004)

1SPD said:


> Used XTR M960 on ebay for less than $150. Modded/ceramic coated by Crazy8 for another $150. Weight right at 600g w/ XT bb, HBC 32t ring. Crank arms alone are 466g!


Exactly! XTR M960 is the way to go!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey, I think you can even buy the cranks directly from Crazy8 already modded and coated (complete-skipping the whole ebay part) Even if you got a used one and sent it to him, they come back looking brand new! That picture is of my M960 that just came back from him. I rode it for almost 2 years! I should also add that I had picked it up used from ebay and it was pretty banged up and the previous owner did a hack job on it trying to mod it themselves. So when I am saying $300 for a used modded/coated crank sorta sounds like alot, but it might as well be new when he gets done with it! Just awesome stuff.

BTW, I only had mine recoated because I had some pretty bad heal strikes going one (due to my old pedals) and I wanted it done in black so it would match the new build.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like my build is going to be delayed a little due to Stans unable to acquire a DT-Swiss 240 SS rear hub with centerlock...


----------



## mikejohnmillar (Dec 15, 2011)

nice parts!


----------



## Moonshine (Aug 12, 2008)

Good stuff! Waiting patently on the pics...


----------



## Flat Ark (Oct 14, 2006)

The PC991 chain, is that a 9spd chain? I've heard 9spd chains don't work that well on a SS set-up.(?)
As for cranks, the last 3 crank sets I bought were all Truvativ Noir Carbon cranks off of EBay and never paid more than $150. The last set which I am running now were $152 shipped brand new with the upgraded rings.


----------



## Loonytik (Jul 20, 2011)

I have an Extralite E-Bones W crankset that was posted on the classifieds. 505 grams, 104BCD, BB30. PM if interested


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice build! How much do you weigh btw? Going with a Stan's Crest rim instead of the Arch could be another way to shave some weight (and where it counts)


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw in another forum just the other day that Jenson USA has brand new SLX crankset with BB for $139.99. You really can't beat that price.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I was wrong. It's $129.99!!!

Shimano SLX FC-M66010 Dyna-Sys MTB Crank at JensonUSA.com


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Nervous to go that light.*



Tyrone Shoelaces said:


> Nice build! How much do you weigh btw? Going with a Stan's Crest rim instead of the Arch could be another way to shave some weight (and where it counts)


I'm currently about 228. I have Flows on my other bikes with suspension and was a little nervous going lighter than the Archs. With the bike being rigid I was afraid the crest would be too light for me. Nothing too extreme trail wise, typical Missouri XC with lots of rocks, roots, 18" drops max. Probably overkill but what the heck.....


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Nice*



Loonytik said:


> I have an Extralite E-Bones W crankset that was posted on the classifieds. 505 grams, 104BCD, BB30. PM if interested


Those are sweet. I plan on going spiderless when I upgrade the Stylo 1.1's early next year.

First I have heard of that brand. Very nice cranks.....


----------



## heyheyitselliej (Mar 28, 2010)

If you want Truvativ cranks and you're looking to save weight the Stylo OCT 1.1 cranks are an advertised 683 grams. However, any of the Sram bottom brackets suck big time. You may have better luck with one of the aftermarket options by CK, Phil Wood, Enduro, etc. 

Good luck with the build!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

sounds awesome, why platforms? I see you are using XTR's for racing, but why not just keep them on there full time?


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*I rock 'm both....*



cr45h said:


> sounds awesome, why platforms? I see you are using XTR's for racing, but why not just keep them on there full time?


I like both. I find that staying clipped all the time results in my laziness in the cockpit. I start to depend on being attached to the bike and I don't center an the bottom bracket. When I break hard I keep my cranks flat and not using my glutes and hips to bunnyhop etc. I get so that I pick up the bike with the clips and start lifting on the upstroke when tired. When I ride on flats for fun it keeps my technique more crisp and I really feel like the Dragon Warrior when I am clipped. It's nice to just go with the 5.10's, get off the bike, hop in the truck, and stop off for a beer. All without changing shoes....


----------



## Boxer (Mar 7, 2005)

OMG! that is going to be a fun bike to ride and race.


----------



## bigboySS (Dec 22, 2011)

Sounds like a blast


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Just Need Wheels STANta Clause.*



2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> OK. After lurking around here, the Niner forum, and all over the web, I'm pulling the trigger on a uber-light SS build. With the arrival of my annual bonus, I ordered a bunch of parts today. The frame and fork is due in next Wednesday. I was lucky to find the Carbon fork in Vanna from JensonUSA. Nobody else had one.
> 
> 1. Niner Air 9 Carbon in Vanna White and RDO rigid carbon fork with 15mm Maxle.
> 2. Custom Stans Arch rims with DT-Swiss hubs (15mm front / SS Rear / Centerlock)
> ...


All she needs is some arch wheels with DT-Swiss hubs STANta.... Should be here on Tuesday for the final assembly! Photoshoot and the weigh-in on Wednesday and if the midwest weather holds, some epic single track on Thursday for her maiden voyage shakedown complete with a first impressions ride report for you guys!










Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

i am so jealous! my wheels on my single speed are worth more than every other part on the bike combined!


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice pic, other than the three dudes about to initiate circle jerk.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

Nice build except for the wheels...if you're going for light and strong why not ENVE rims?


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Money!*



2xPneu said:


> Nice build except for the wheels...if you're going for light and strong why not ENVE rims?


Simple, I got my entire wheelset for the cost of just one Enve rim. A guys gotta draw the line somewhere on cost.

Plus, I'm kinda brand loyal and Stan's has taken good care of me thus far.

Perhaps I'll leap at carbon wheels someday but just going full carbon on the rest of the bike is a pretty big jump for me!


----------



## Epic29er (Dec 1, 2010)

*Niner A9C...Must be in the water*

Very nice build indeed!!

I also just about finished a build of my A9C...must be popular this time of the year.
I weigh right under 200lbs with my hydra-pack on. The I9 wheels on Stan Crests make for a great ride.

Key items on the build besides the Niner frame and fork:
- Industry Nine XC hubs (ebay), rebuilt on Stan's Crest rims. ~1680g
- KCNC XC2 Cranks, BB ~600g, waiting for Homebrew Chainrings
- Assorted Niner Cogs
- Racing Ralph Front (2.1), waiting on Furious Fred rear 
- Marek Carbon saddle ~110g
- Edge CSS Carbon post
- Avid XX world cup brakes
- Race Face Carbon riser bars
- Time ATAC Titan pedals ~280g

Currently the bike sits at 16.8 lbs. all in. With the parts on the way I hope to get it down to 16lbs.

My point is..The Stan Crests have worked great for me and provide for a great ride on the rigid.

Sorry about the crappy pic.


----------



## cbrock450 (Apr 18, 2008)

You will find out pretty quick that the sram 9 speed chain won't last for very long and aluminum cogs wear out really quick.


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Suggestion?*



cbrock450 said:


> You will find out pretty quick that the sram 9 speed chain won't last for very long and aluminum cogs wear out really quick.


That's not the first I've heard about th chain. Do you have a suggestion for an alternate chain?


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> I like both. I find that staying clipped all the time results in my laziness in the cockpit. I start to depend on being attached to the bike and I don't center an the bottom bracket. When I break hard I keep my cranks flat and not using my glutes and hips to bunnyhop etc. I get so that I pick up the bike with the clips and start lifting on the upstroke when tired. When I ride on flats for fun it keeps my technique more crisp and I really feel like the Dragon Warrior when I am clipped. It's nice to just go with the 5.10's, get off the bike, hop in the truck, and stop off for a beer. All without changing shoes....


cool man, i feel you. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Sweeeet!*



Epic29er said:


> Very nice build indeed!!
> 
> I also just about finished a build of my A9C...must be popular this time of the year.
> I weigh right under 200lbs with my hydra-pack on. The I9 wheels on Stan Crests make for a great ride.
> ...


I almost went tang on mine. It was a close tie between it and Vanna. The availability of the 15mm RDO fork was the deciding factor. Its probably a little heavy compared to the QR but after going 15mm on my last wheelset and feeling the stiffness on the corners, i decided to go with it again on this build. I'll be glad when the wheels arrive for mine so I can finally experience the rigid carbon. The wait is killin me!


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

nice build, I have my eye on the c air 9 for later this year. I like the wipperman connex 808 chain, burly enough with no bash guard and the connex link works very well. Full year of regular use with zero issues.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Nice specs! Very light with no stupid parts. Very cool. I would fork over the cash for some cannondale si cranks. About as light and stiff as they come!


----------



## Epic29er (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cranks*



Sheepo5669 said:


> Nice specs! Very light with no stupid parts. Very cool. I would fork over the cash for some cannondale si cranks. About as light and stiff as they come!


I don't know about 2Few, but I can't fit Cannondale cranks on my Niner EBB.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Epic29er said:


> I don't know about 2Few, but I can't fit Cannondale cranks on my Niner EBB.


They arent BB30?


----------



## glagola1 (Feb 7, 2005)

BB30 will not work with the CYA cups that Niner provides for SS use.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Great Build, you're going to Love it!!! My Air 9 Carbon was my first 29er and I'm NEVER going back. I've been rigid SS since Christmas 1997 but I'm doing a WW RDO Build in 2012.

Here is my bike now with Red Crests and Renegade tires. She's gaining weight 14.4lbs. up from 13.91lbs. last year but once my RDO is done she is going on a Diet!


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

what is going on with the chain ring cog combo here. How often do you replace chain rings and cogs.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

mattkock said:


> ...She's gaining weight 14.4lbs. up from 13.91lbs....


Now you know where those puking sounds in your garage is coming from.


----------



## Epic29er (Dec 1, 2010)

mattkock said:


> Great Build, you're going to Love it!!! My Air 9 Carbon was my first 29er and I'm NEVER going back. I've been rigid SS since Christmas 1997 but I'm doing a WW RDO Build in 2012.
> 
> Here is my bike now with Red Crests and Renegade tires. She's gaining weight 14.4lbs. up from 13.91lbs. last year but once my RDO is done she is going on a Diet!


Build list please! I would love to know how to put my 16lb "pig" on a diet!

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Its Finally Complete!*

Vanna Is done. She goes on a maiden voyage tomorrow, hopefully on sweet singletrack and not a mud-fest. Here is some bike porn shot in my home studio for you!
































































Total Weight Ready to Rip = 18.75 lbs.

Total Weight Ready to Race = 17.2 lbs.

I am totally stoked about this bike!!!!!


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Wow.
Nice bike.

Those flats look dangerous though. How will you climb steep stuff on em?


----------



## 2FewDaysOnTrail (Mar 1, 2011)

*Look nastier than they are.....*

Those Dark Cycles "Arachnid" flats rock. They may look nasty but combined with 5.10 stealth rubber they are almost as good as clipless.....

Kinda porky at 440 grams but worth it in my optinion. My xtr's are 306 grams but I have more injuries from them than the Arachnids!


----------



## Vah_Nay (Aug 31, 2011)

Super nice set up & pix. I'm with you on the the flats + 5.10 for SS too.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

2FewDaysOnTrail said:


> OK. After lurking around here, the Niner forum, and all over the web, I'm pulling the trigger on a uber-light SS build.
> 
> 1. Niner Air 9 Carbon in Vanna White and RDO rigid carbon fork with 15mm Maxle.
> 2. Custom Stans Arch rims with DT-Swiss hubs (15mm front / SS Rear / Centerlock)
> ...


Very nice, great looking build and one of the first AIR9 Carbon builds I've seen with the new 15mm RDO fork!


----------

